# Awww.. Just felt kits in bubbles tummy



## bhoffman (Jul 10, 2012)

So the past little while I have not been picking up bubbles. Just because I am too chicken that I will hurt her or we kits. I have been petting her still and talking with her lots. So she doesn't feel abandoned or anything. Anyways, I just went out to check on the rabbits and I finally got the courage to feel her stomach. Just put my hand on her stomach and I Think I felt a kit moving a bit. It didnt kick or anything just moved a bit when I put my hand on her stomach. Makes me even more excited and anxious for them to arrive


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

I know how you feel!


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 10, 2012)

It was awesome. But I just can't be positive that it was a baby bunny though. But I am sure it was. I didnt push hard though so that's why I can't be sure. Ooh I am so excited. 

Did you count the day Oreo was bred as day 1 or the day after?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

I counted it as day 1, she had the kits early morning on the 32nd day. I wont let this happen again but man I am so happy and amazed with these little guys!


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, her stomach was more on the hard side. So I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 11, 2012)

I only got to feel movement a few hours before she kindled. It was so crazy, you could actually see kicks too! I dont remember it being hard, but i'm not really sure.

I wish you were in Miami! I would sooo want another mini rex!!!


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 11, 2012)

They seem fairly popular here now too. I have had SO many inquiries on bunnies. I have a list of about 14 people who would like a rabbit!! I can't believe it! I told them am can not guarantee I will have any babies at all, but I am hoping everything goes really well, and that they end up being really healthy!!

If you were closer I would totally give you a bunny!! Well, off to check on rabbits now. Seems I havent been out there for a while today. Wanna see if there is any nest building happening! Today is day 30 if I count the day that she was bred. I guess maybe I am getting too anxious and excited!!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 11, 2012)

Dont worry if she didn't build a nest ..Oreo built hers that same night. Hoping for a safe and healthy delivery


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww... how sweet! I'm kind of jealous! When our cat was pregnant a few years back she would lay on me and I could feel the kittens moving around all the time. As she got closer to delivering you could look across the room and see them move. It was the neatest thing. 

When our Rascal had babies we had no clue that she was pregnant. It came as a big shock to us each time. 

The first time was when we found out she was female. We thought we had two males. They shared a divided NIC cage and my daughter left a door open and the two were in the same cage the next morning. I was just happy they didn't kill one another as I really thought they were both male. A month later my husband comes running in when I'm in the shower and tells me "Honey, Rascal is a female". I asked him how in the heck he knew and he said "because she is having babies!". She had 10 that litter and they were all stillborn (what causes a stillborn litter?). 

The next time we noticed her digging the carpet in the bottom of her cage. I was irritated that she was tearing it up so I moved her out of the cage and in to the hallway area that we use for the rabbits from time to time (where Thumper is now, awaiting his new NIC cage). I noticed her start to nest and I had read about false pregnancies so I just figured that is what it was. I wasn't concerned. Then I walked by and saw a spot of blood on the floor. I looked in her litter box and, sure enough, there were 7 little squirmy kits in there. I called my husband at work at 10:00 at night freaking out. He just laughed and said he was sure she'd take care of them. I gave her a makeshift nesting box and moved them over in to it (along with all the hair she had pulled out) and then changed her litter box. I was so worried about them all night but they all did fine. The next morning we told the kids about the new babies and my daughter had a sheepish look on her face and said "I forgot to tell you that we let Rascal and Bitsy have a play date and Bitsy 'played boy' with Rascal" 

I was soooo careful to keep the two away from one another after that. We kept them in separate rooms even. The day before Easter my daughter went in to clean the cage and found 7 more babies in the litter box. I was so upset. We had enough trouble finding homes for the first litter (and we kept 2 ourselves). My daughter admitted to me then that she had accidentally let both out to play at the same time (forgetting one was already out). She said "but they were only together for a second" Yeah, kid.. that's all it takes!

I have to say though, all of those kits brought us so much joy and without those unexpected pregnancies we wouldn't have the 3 awesome buns we have now. Still though, it would have been nice to know she was pregnant so we could have made her a proper nesting box, etc.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 12, 2012)

*MyJuneAngel wrote: *


> Aww... how sweet! I'm kind of jealous! When our cat was pregnant a few years back she would lay on me and I could feel the kittens moving around all the time. As she got closer to delivering you could look across the room and see them move. It was the neatest thing.
> 
> When our Rascal had babies we had no clue that she was pregnant. It came as a big shock to us each time.
> 
> ...



WOW! That's crazy... not once, not twice, but 3 times! lol!

I read that first time mothers a lot of the time give birth to still borns, this is natural and normal. A lot of breeders give does 3 shots at birthing. After the 3rd attempt and there is still newborns then the female isnt good for that.

Oreo only had 1 her first litter. Now we have 3 fat and gorgeous kits! 4 days old!


----------

